

Company Culture – Give and You Shall Receive (x10) - jmalter
http://founderdating.com/companyculturedogster/
Ted Rheingold (Dogster, Say Media) gives a first hand account of how hard it was to prioritize company culture, but how it ultimately saved the company.
======
tedrrrr
You think company culture is about bringing peaks to the up times, but it's to
carry you through the times you can't do it yourself

